# Ccm cleveland



## theterrym (Aug 30, 2015)

I just brought home this beautiful rusty CCM Cleveland. It looks like it spent the last 40 years sitting beside a garage. 
With enough ambition it will make a great future project.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 30, 2015)

Great tough looking bike


----------



## T-Mar (Aug 31, 2015)

A Motorbike frame with Triplex crankset and non-Gibson pedals should place this in a pretty narrow timeframe. However, I would have expected wooden rims on a Canadian market model from this period, so it looks like it may have some non-OEM parts. S/N on the seat lug will allow us to zero in on what is incorrect.


----------



## T-Mar (Aug 31, 2015)

locomotion said:


> looks to be around 1930-1940, right T-Mar?
> 
> but serial will for sure help
> 
> ...




Well, we know it's no older than 1918, as that was the first year for the Motorbike model. The newer end is harder to peg due to possible replacement components but the absolute maximum is 1941 as that was the last year for the Cleveland Motorbike. The chainring style is pre-1936 but I can't tell if it is the pre-1923 version of the Triplex crankset, due to the non-drive side photo. The headset is the style introduced in 1922. The pedals are non-Gibson which should make it pre-1923 but steel rims didn't become standard until circa 1927/1928.

Of those, the heasdset and chainring are the least likely to be swapped out, so it's _probably_ 1922-1935. It's a toss up as to whether the rims and/or pedals are OEM. However, the serial number should date it exactly, unless it is pre-1921, which it does not appear to be, based on the headset, which is _likely_ to be OEM. The bottom line is that we need the serial number to tell for sure.

BTW, did you mange to get the freewheel off the Club Racer?


----------



## theterrym (Aug 31, 2015)

I just went out to check the S/N  W30291 which should place this beast at 1934.


----------



## theterrym (Aug 31, 2015)

The air pump on the frame is made in England. Would it be a safe guess that someone bolted it on at some point in its life?


----------



## squeedals (Aug 31, 2015)

A bike in the hand is worth two in the bushes. 


Don


----------



## T-Mar (Aug 31, 2015)

theterrym said:


> I just went out to check the S/N  W30291 which should place this beast at 1934.






theterrym said:


> The air pump on the frame is made in England. Would it be a safe guess that someone bolted it on at some point in its life?




That is a really high serial number given CCM's volume at this period, so it could be a 1935 model manufactured in late 1934.

As for the pump, they were included as standard equipment on most models in 1934 & 1935. Looks like it could be the OEM model. Catalogue images for 1934 bicycle and pump attached.

Given the serial number the pedals are replacements for the OEM CCM Gibson pedals.


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 31, 2015)

here is a 1940 version entry level tall frame motorbike model original paint Rambler for comparison.


----------



## theterrym (Aug 31, 2015)

I see you all have far more knowledge on the CCM topic than I!! When it comes time to start tearing this bike down I will have pages of question so I build it accurately as possible. 
What kind of seat is on this Cleveland? It looks like there was no metal pan. There are a bunch of rivets that look like they held down leather.


----------

